# my tegu sleeps too much



## cabral (Jul 19, 2009)

hy everyone my tegu is slepping too much (or spending time in his hide) 
i dont know what might be causing this but it may be because i bought him some days ago and he is getting used to his new home 

for emaple: today i turned his lights on arround 10 am and he never got out until 10 mins ago ( its almost 7 pm) 

plz , if someone can help me or advice me i would be very happy

santiago


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

It might be to hot. That was the problem with mine the first two days.


----------



## cabral (Jul 19, 2009)

oh ok 
what is too hot for a tegu?


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jul 19, 2009)

100 or more is a lot. I keep the temp below a little for a good tropical feel. Same thing happened with my 'gu.


----------



## cabral (Jul 19, 2009)

the basking spot in my tegus terrarium is at 90 ... thats ok ? 
its odd but he spent 2.30 hours from 6 30pm to 9 pm really active , digging exploring basking etc and now hes back on his hide .....


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 19, 2009)

akward_silence91 said:


> 100 or more is a lot. I keep the temp below a little for a good tropical feel. Same thing happened with my 'gu.



i thought the appropriate bask temp was 105 degees F thats what i heard from bobby. i just wanted to know?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont think it has to be exactly 105. for the basking site 95-110 is ok. but you need to have a cool end so they can thermoregulate(cool down) if you dont they will dig or roam the cage trying to climb the walls, or stay in water.how long have you had the tegu? it might still be getting used to its new home.


----------



## cabral (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks , i does have a cool side ..... 
i got him 5 days ago , and he is still getting used to his terrarium , the first 2 days i offerd him food because he had folds on his belly, he ate some... and now i will leave him alone for 3 days not even offering him food.... the i hope he gets back to eat as a normal tegu should...


----------

